# Got one star for professionalism



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I will drive by once, if their is no parking I will circle the block (on the customers wait time dime) looking for parking. I'll drive slower past the pax but will only stop in a legit parking spot. its up to them to come to me downtown, they aren't idiots & know how traffic works. If they don't come to me I collect the $5 'pax is an idiot' fee and move on. The pax that make you come to them and stop illegally aren't worth it, they will demand even more of you and one star you anyways. If they can't find you, they can't rate you. use it as a pax IQ test.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems unfair.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am so torn on this because Monday I picked a guy up at a bus stop far away from downtown after he quickly approached the vehicle (I had to pass him to pull into the parking lot where I wanted to pick him up). I told him I'm not supposed to pick people up at that spot, but let's make it quick (which he did). We were not blocking a lane of traffic and nothing bad happened. It was cold outside and I hated to make him stand out in the cold. I later took him to his car in the airport parking deck (after he said the terminal was fine), he gave me a $10 bill, and I jumped his car. And didn't pay for the parking deck since it was less than 15 minutes. If I would have canceled I would have turned down a nice trip and a $10 tip.

But yes, blocking a lane of traffic is bad/dangerous. If they can't understand that and show ANY attitude then cancel and move on.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

This makes me want to run over the pax, back and forth and back and forth, until they look like a pancake. The ones that walk into the middle of traffic trying to get in my car as I'm slowly driving by while looking for a parking area, or the ones who expect me to stop in lanes in the middle of a busy street to drop them off EXACTLY in front of their destination despite having cars right behind me.

I hate them so very much.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This makes me want to run over the pax, back and forth and back and forth, until they look like a pancake. The ones that walk into the middle of traffic trying to get in my car as I'm slowly driving by while looking for a parking area, or the ones who expect me to stop in lanes in the middle of a busy street to drop them off EXACTLY in front of their destination despite having cars right behind me.
> 
> I hate them so very much.


lmao, yup.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I just got my first 2 star cause a drunk lady lost her keys and blamed me for stealing them. Crazy. Went from 4.89 to 4.81. Effing bítch


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hamada said:


> I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


Here's what you do...

Next time you get someone who is pissed off and just got in, or is about to...

Cancel and protect your rating. You won't make any money but it's not worth the risk.

They can't rate you if you cancel.

Also you can throw them the bird and call them a lazy *insert profane insult here* and drive off and ditch them. (Seriously there's no risk because they can't rate you and there's not even a phone number for them to call. All you have to do is say you canceled for any reason you can think of, and your not even after a cancel fee.)

If you were a taxi driver... you handled it perfectly.

With uber... THERE IS NO RIGHT SOLUTION!

So you instead take the least terrible solution, in this case your choice is...

Taking money for the trip, and risking a bad rating,

Getting nothing, and no rating hit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Here's what you do...
> 
> Next time you get someone who is pissed off and just got in, or is about to...
> 
> ...


Can't they still complain to Uber about the "trip" even if you cancel?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Can't they still complain to Uber about the "trip" even if you cancel?


 Nope because there will be no record of the trip if the driver cancels.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Hamada said:


> I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


this is why i dont understand how these people have 4.9 and up ratings. that is impossible. they must have absolutely no stupid people in their cities.



Hamada said:


> I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


maybe she got raped and she's insane, you probably looked like him. or some rapist, she saw in a tv show



Julescase said:


> This makes me want to run over the pax, back and forth and back and forth, until they look like a pancake. The ones that walk into the middle of traffic trying to get in my car as I'm slowly driving by while looking for a parking area, or the ones who expect me to stop in lanes in the middle of a busy street to drop them off EXACTLY in front of their destination despite having cars right behind me.
> 
> I hate them so very much.


see now that's crazy i LOVE it when they run out to the car and hop in, saves me from having to look for a place to park. I hate having to look for a place to park to drop them off, but yeah sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad, it's sort of a judgement call. They aren't seeing the situation from the driver's view.



Hono driver said:


> I just got my first 2 star cause a drunk lady lost her keys and blamed me for stealing them. Crazy. Went from 4.89 to 4.81. Effing bítch


how can your rating drop from a 2 star .08 points? that's not possible. something has ****ed up the ratings code and nobody has noticed yet because this shit has been happening to me for a couple weeks now. big unexplainable drops,

and also remember, if a 2 star runs off a 2 star off your hundred ratings there should actually be no change. if you have a few one or 2 stars, you should be getting an occassional bump of .04 or whatever when a 5 star runs it off but that never happens anymore.



Hamada said:


> I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


well how about this, i picked a girl up, she sat in the front with me, we had a nice conversation, she said she doesn't like it here she has no friends, she feels alone, she's opening up to me and so when I go to drop her off i just say 'oh well if you wanna do somethin sometimes, we could", and she ****ing one stars me and flags me for professionalism. unbelievable. I knew she was too hot for me that's why i wasn't asking her out on a date, but she still resenting my kindness or me thinking she wanted to be associated with a semi attractive 6 out of 10. there's nothing wrong with asking someone if they wanna hang out, i mean she can say 'no' and be flattered, I wasn't being pushy, but to one star me, what a ****ING *****!!

kind of like saying , oh i'm so lonely but i'd rather kill myself than not seriously punish you for being friendly.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> this is why i dont understand how these people have 4.9 and up ratings. that is impossible. they must have absolutely no stupid people in their cities.


I've been driving for over two years and my rating's at the highest it's ever been. Part of it may be luck. Part of it is I don't drive the drunks, but rarely. But mostly I've learned to avoid pitfalls. A passenger who's already annoyed before they ever set foot in your vehicle is not worth the trouble. Cancel and move on. If I have trouble finding an address and drive around the block several times without luck, I just cancel and move on. If I'm on my way to a pickup and a couple minutes out the pax calls and asks... "Where are you?", I cancel and move on. Let the next poor driver take the rating hit. It's a tough lesson to learn.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've been driving for over two years and my rating's at the highest it's ever been. Part of it may be luck. Part of it is I don't drive the drunks, but rarely. But mostly I've learned to avoid pitfalls. A passenger who's already annoyed before they ever set foot in your vehicle is not worth the trouble. Cancel and move on. If I have trouble finding an address and drive around the block several times without luck, I just cancel and move on. If I'm on my way to a pickup and a couple minutes out the pax calls and asks... "Where are you?", I cancel and move on. Let the next poor driver take the rating hit. It's a tough lesson to learn.


ok, is your uncle vice president of Uber or how do you get away with cancelling passengers who look grumpy? they can rate you on the cancellation, how could you possibly have a high rating? much of the comments here do not add up, clearly there are a bunch of insider drivers for whom the rules don't apply.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> ok, is your uncle vice president of Uber or how do you get away with cancelling passengers who look grumpy? they can rate you on the cancellation, how could you possibly have a high rating? much of the comments here do not add up, clearly there are a bunch of insider drivers for whom the rules don't apply.


What?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Nope because there will be no record of the trip if the driver cancels.


I remember one post on here in which the driver claimed he cancelled and pulled away just as the passenger was reaching for the door handle and then they slipped and fell into the road. Complain to Uber and the driver was deactivated for safety. Or at least suspended


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello

My account got deactivated due to low ratings and I have to take the class and pass the test in order for the account to be reactivated. Before my account deactivation I got message from uber that my account was used by someone else through google chrome but I changed the password.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

i had a ride the other day where she seemed very happy, very content except there was some ahole two cars ahead. he was trying to **** with the car behind him, the car that was in front of me, kept stomping on the brakes. she even noticed this and said 'that guy is driving like an idiot' and I said yeah I know. so what does she do? she ****ing gives ME one star!!! jesus christ, what is wrong with this person? what a stupid rider. I just can't imagine I"m the only one who gets bad ratings from people like this, i would assume if riders go around giving one stars out all the time their ratings shouldn't count for much.



Hamada said:


> I got one star for professionalism because I picked the rider and she said I was at the wrong address but I was not able to park because the street parking is full and I cannot stop in the street for long time that will block traffic, she said she did not care and she slammed the door when entering exiting the vehicle. When I dropped her at location she said I did not stop properly near the walkway to the entrance of the building when in fact I did. I reported to uber and they said they will not match that rider again. I hope that will lead to deactivation of her account.


about half my passengers on lyft enter the wrong location, they use the pin thing and try to place the pin and unless they are zoomed in COMPLETELY all the way and put the pin at the EXACT LOCATION then I basically have to find them , call them, etc. and some of the less intelligent people don't understand that they shouldn't NITPICK about stupid shit I have no control over and not only that , shit that is actually THEIR FAULT and shit i DIDN"T COMPLAIN about because i'm not a stupid asshole. im just kidding that is only about 5% of the people who actually get upset about little things like that but if you get too many people like that you can get deactivated completely though no fault of your own.


----------



## Hamada (Nov 29, 2016)

I took the course online for 7x7 experience and my account got reactivated.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Here's what you do...
> 
> Next time you get someone who is pissed off and just got in, or is about to...
> 
> ...


You cherish more a rating over actual money? Ratings hasn't paid me a dime.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

newdriverintown said:


> You cherish more a rating over actual money? Ratings hasn't paid me a dime.


nope, i drive a taxi and actually make money...

But i used to do stuff like this to protect my rating back when uber actually paid well here. (even thou it's horrible customer service..)

Sometimes i did it just so i could tell someone to "expletive, expletive, expletive"


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sometimes i did it just so i could tell someone to "expletive, expletive, expletive"


Oh.. lol I like your style.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Oh.. lol I like your style.


Mears Troll has a very likable style. Competent, professional, no-nonsense, and always keeping economics in mind. Almost makes me want to drive taxi.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

You can't fix stupid, my Brother!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Mears Troll has a very likable style. Competent, professional, no-nonsense, and always keeping economics in mind. Almost makes me want to drive taxi.


If the Orlando rates weren't 61% of the Madison Wisconsin rates i might still drive uber...

I don't know how well the taxis are surviving in Cheese head land, so i honestly can't say if that's a good idea.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If the Orlando rates weren't 61% of the Madison Wisconsin rates i might still drive uber...
> 
> I don't know how well the taxis are surviving in Cheese head land, so i honestly can't say if that's a good idea.


They seem to have plenty of business despite U/L. From what I see when I'm out driving around.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> this is why i dont understand how these people have 4.9 and up ratings. that is impossible. they must have absolutely no stupid people in their cities.
> 
> maybe she got raped and she's insane, you probably looked like him. or some rapist, she saw in a tv show
> 
> ...


Open an excel sheet and try it. True. Hard to go up, easy to come down


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Giving feedback for "conversation" is ridiculous. There are simply to many variables without a more specific example.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> Giving feedback for "conversation" is ridiculous. There are simply to many variables without a more specific example.


- dropped an F bomb
- praised Donald Trump
- insulted the Prophet Mohammed
- criticized kittens
- expressed fondness for Justin Timberlake
- rooted against the Dallas Cowboys
- refused to stand for the National Anthem
- drove an SUV

Does that about cover it?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> - dropped an F bomb
> - praised Donald Trump
> - insulted the Prophet Mohammed
> - criticized kittens
> ...


- failed to cry when the topic of homelessness came up
- did not laugh at their hilariously funny joke
- complained about Lyft or Uber
- refused to tell a driver story for the 3,000th time
- mentioned the word Tip before they did


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> - failed to cry when the topic of homelessness came up
> - did not laugh at their hilariously funny joke
> - complained about Lyft or Uber
> - refused to tell a driver story for the 3,000th time
> - mentioned the word Tip before they did


 Blinked over 1.25% faster than the normal blinking rate.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Blinked over 1.25% faster than the normal blinking rate.


Rofl now THAT is funny!!!


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

-said I thought puppies were a mess and didn't support PETA.
- didnt contribute to the guy begging for money at the highway exit, and didn't offer a verbal explanation 
- said anything about sports in any context
- gave an opinion
- didn't give an opinion.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> -said I thought puppies were a mess and didn't support PETA.
> - didnt contribute to the guy begging for money at the highway exit, and didn't offer a verbal explanation
> - said anything about sports in any context
> - gave an opinion
> - didn't give an opinion.


Lol nice. Friday night I brought a threesome of homies (2 black, 1 white...for the record) from Fitchburg to downtown Madison. En route we were stopped at a red light on South Park Street...the "bad" part. A trippin-out N approached the car and tapped on the pax side window. I locked the doors, leaned over towards the pax side, started uncovering my handgun in the driver's side door pocket, and said sternly "DON'T TOUCH MY CAR!" And the pax actually said something like "you ain't gotta do dat". Light turned green and we sped off in the Bimmer.

Well shite. Ain't nobody gonna trespass on me OR my paying customers.


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Passengers exploit the system at our expense. We are dammed if we do and dammed if we don't. They get 24 hours to give us that 1 star so they get refunded the $5.35 for the ride, along with getting $15.00 in free ride credits. No need and call customer support. "That 1 star won't affect your rating in the long run".


----------

